# Trouble In Paradise to Miz (Ouch!)



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

> *The Miz Suffers Injury On WWE Raw
> Posted by: Ben Kerin of WrestlingNewsSource.com on Oct 15 2012*
> The Miz took a nasty kick to the head during his match against Kofi Kingston on this week's WWE Raw which left him dazed with a cut above his eye. Kingston executed his finishing move "Trouble in Paradise" connecting with a stiff boot to the head. The WWE referee threw up an X signal and he received medical attention at ringside before being taken backstage.
> We will have footage of the incident soon.
> ...












Wow that kick was brutal. I don't think Miz saw it coming.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: That Trouble in Paradise to Miz(Ouch!)*

OUTTA NOWHERE finally becomes literal


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: That Trouble in Paradise to Miz(Ouch!)*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

#BuryKofiKingston 

Seriously though, I wonder how there feud will plan out now. I don't really care for either guy, but after this I'm curious to what will happen next week.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Wollop!


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*I really doubt this was a real injury, I think the doctor was there just to make the move seem more devastating


Awesome kick, I like this feud*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Annnnnddd Miz retains the title in advance


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dat slomo at the end. Awesome...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

makes up for that time he avoided catching rtruth so he wouldn't get hit in the face 

PUSSY


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope he doesn't get in trouble for this.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JohnnyC55 said:


> *I really doubt this was a real injury, I think the doctor was there just to make the move seem more devastating
> 
> 
> Awesome kick, I like this feud*


How do you explain the blood then?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That was so great.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Kofi continues to kill his own pushes. The guy has TERRIBLE body control. He's all explosion with no way of actually containing it. I also assume that the poster claiming it "wasn't real" missed the blood (not to mention how out of it Miz looked). Kofi could have seriously injured him with that kick.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

JohnnyC55 said:


> *I really doubt this was a real injury, I think the doctor was there just to make the move seem more devastating
> 
> 
> Awesome kick, I like this feud*


fpalm

Dumb statement. The doc was there cleaning up blood above his right eye. And it was obvious that the kick landed hard and stiff.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Highlight of the night tbh. Show was pretty zzzz before their match.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

JohnnyC55 said:


> *I really doubt this was a real injury, I think the doctor was there just to make the move seem more devastating*


*

LOL.. did you see his head gettin' twisted? xD That was a hell of an impact.*


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Kofi BLEW it again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ouch. Hope is Miz is all right. Could be a likely concussion, however.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

It was great. Moment of the night for me.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Someone needs to make a gif of this kick it was pretty sick


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> fpalm
> 
> Dumb statement. The doc was there cleaning up blood above his right eye. And it was obvious that the kick landed hard and stiff.


Oh well I guess if you count little cuts and scrapes as "injuries", then yeah, the kick injured him


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> How do you explain the blood then?


I was about to say the same thing. Plus the way he took that kick, you can't fake that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor baby had to finally take a stiff move cause he didn't have time to avoid it like the pussy he is.. Fuck him


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I wouldn't say Miz had too.

Just looks like Kofi didn't give Miz enough time to cover his face before connecting.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't see how this is Kofi's fault. He went for his finisher like he was supposed to and Miz got caught not looking. Its not like he botched the move. If anything that is an occupational hazard. Shit happens. Plus, if we're punishing people for injuring others, Miz would be fired by now. Talk about unsafe to work with.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was a thing of beauty.


----------



## TooManyLimes (Aug 2, 2011)

JohnnyC55 said:


> Oh well I guess if you count little cuts and scrapes as "injuries", then yeah, the kick injured him


:lol please, log off.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

the Miz likely have a concussion and the Miz will not be wrestle on main event.


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

honestly he should do it that way everytime was so beautiful


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

#PushKofiKingston said:


> I don't see how this is Kofi's fault. He went for his finisher like he was supposed to and Miz got caught not looking. Its not like he botched the move. If anything that is an occupational hazard. Shit happens. Plus, if we're punishing people for injuring others, Miz would be fired by now. Talk about unsafe to work with.


It was Kofi's fault because he legit kicked someone in the face hard enough to bust him open and maybe give him a concussion. You're not actually supposed to do that.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz got busted open the hard way, and with the way that kick connected Miz was fucking gone.


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Oct 11, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Poor baby had to finally take a stiff move cause he didn't have time to avoid it like the pussy he is.. Fuck him


You mean he didn't have time to avoid it like wrestlers are trained to do? Last I checked, wrestlers are not supposed to kick somebody in the face without the blow being cushioned. Every wrestler cushions face hit when able to do so, that doesn't make them "pussies".


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*I dont think Miz sustained a serious injury, simple as that *


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> It was Kofi's fault because he legit kicked someone in the face hard enough to bust him open and maybe give him a concussion. You're not actually supposed to do that.


Yes, he should lightly tap Miz. lol Why did he legit kick Miz in the face? Because Miz wasn't looking. He never saw it coming to get prepared for it. The only reason it looked bad was because Miz never saw it coming.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If Miz does have a concussion then there's no way he'll be cleared to defend the title at the taping tomorrow. Looked sick and the commentator's put it over, but odds are this won't help out Kofi any.

They're making a feud revolving around Kofi and his inability to get to that next level, and then he goes and (albeit totally accidental) injures the guy he is set to feud with.


----------



## xghj3463463 (Oct 15, 2012)

perhaps antonio cesaro will take the miz's place on main event


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Kofi just can't catch a break. First he has the "STUPID! STUPID!" incident with Orton and gets depushed.. now it looks like he's gonna finally be pushed again and this happens.. obviously they can't have their match on wednesday now if Miz has a concussion so Kofi just screwed the pooch on his own push.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Yes, he should lightly tap Miz. lol Why did he legit kick Miz in the face? Because Miz wasn't looking. He never saw it coming to get prepared for it. The only reason it looked bad was because Miz never saw it coming.


And what was Miz supposed to do? What do even mean "prepare for it?" Should Miz have moved out of the way so it was just lightly tapped? Kofi kicked him in the fact really hard, wrestlers aren't supposed to do that.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

it was AWWWWWEEEEESSSSSOOOOMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> And what was Miz supposed to do? What do even mean "prepare for it?" Should Miz have moved out of the way so it was just lightly tapped? Kofi kicked him in the fact really hard, wrestlers aren't supposed to do that.


What do you mean? He has taken the kick before. He should know how to cushion the blow by putting his hands up or turning so it doesn't hit you straight in the face. Its not like its Kofi's first doing it. There was nothing wrong with the delivery. Miz just didn't see it coming. I'm not blaming Miz because it happened really fast. It was an accident. That happens in wrestling. I don't remember Miz getting shit for giving Mysterio a concussion. Was his powerbomb on Mysterio too hard? lol


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Was watching with my friend, we both agreed that looked like it hurt


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

one more reason to hate Kofi


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:lol Having despised the Miz for as long as I can remember,
all's I gotta say is,

THAT WAS AWESOME! *clap clap, clap clap clap!*

.gif please! :mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

#PushKofiKingston said:


> What do you mean? He has taken the kick before. He should know how to cushion the blow by putting his hands up or turning so it doesn't hit you straight in the face. Its not like its Kofi's first doing it. There was nothing wrong with the delivery. Miz just didn't see it coming. I'm not blaming Miz because it happened really fast. It was an accident. That happens in wrestling. I don't remember Miz getting shit for giving Mysterio a concussion. Was his powerbomb on Mysterio too hard? lol


Kofi was just too damn close he didn't give Miz enough room to turn around and get a chance to cushion the kick.


----------



## RDClip (Jul 15, 2009)

Though I hate Miz, Kofi should be more careful. What I think happened is that the spot was supposed to go down, but in the center of the ring. Kofi was too close to the ropes and didn't give Miz any time to prepare for the hit. Can't blame this one on Miz when Kofi didn't even give him time to turn off the ropes.

ANd here I thought Kofi was over his botching ways.


----------



## TheUltimateSmark (Jan 2, 2012)

Now, THAT! is how you get a finishing move over

First time i have ever been impressed with Kingston.

He's legit.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

That was nasty.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Big Show break Wade Barrett's arm >>> Gets main events and WHC title matches.

Kofi kicks Miz in the face >>> Gonna get berried


damn iron clad contract.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Kofi was too close and accidentally hit the Miz harder than he meant to. I don't see why everyone is making such a big deal about it. Accidents happen all the time in pro wrestling.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

You people saying OHHH THERE GOES KOFI'S PUSH are being pretty dumb. The miz got hit hard, stiffer than expected, so? That's the nature of the business. These things happen and I'm sure Miz will be fine.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He put Miz on dream street when he hit that. :lol


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

#PushKofiKingston said:


> What do you mean? He has taken the kick before. He should know how to cushion the blow by putting his hands up or turning so it doesn't hit you straight in the face. Its not like its Kofi's first doing it. There was nothing wrong with the delivery. Miz just didn't see it coming. I'm not blaming Miz because it happened really fast. It was an accident. That happens in wrestling. I don't remember Miz getting shit for giving Mysterio a concussion. Was his powerbomb on Mysterio too hard? lol


Your username was finally about to be justified, and although completely accidental, Kofi likely fucked himself over tonight. He was indeed about to get pushed into an IC title feud and likely even an IC title win at some point and he just legit injured the champ, the guy he was going to feud with and likely messed up a promoted televised match.

Accident, no doubt, but that doesn't really matter. It's a tough, tough break.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

It's both guys' responsible to make the move safe. but in this case, Miz bounced backward from the ropes defenselessly so it's Kofi's job to make it safe.

I hope Miz will be alright. and for people who laugh at other people's injuries... you guys are psychos.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Friendly reminder, y'all:

Just saying.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

You would think riding around 4 days a week with CM Punk for the last 3 or 4 years he'd have picked up a few pointers on how to wrestle.


----------



## GetGotFool (Mar 13, 2012)

LMFAO at people making a big deal out of a contact sport, sometimes shit happens. These guys know the risks of what they do. BTW that kick was awesome no pun intended.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

I could eat popcorn and watch that all day, to funny.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

Therapy said:


> Poor baby had to finally take a stiff move cause he didn't have time to avoid it like the pussy he is.. Fuck him


:lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

miz was talking about memorable moments for kofi.. well i guess this counts as one right ?haha

kofi is awesome


----------



## Mr_BB (Nov 20, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Someone needs to make a gif of this kick it was pretty sick




```
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8092956299/][img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8470/8092956299_8e4896232a_n.jpg[/img][/url]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8092956299/]wwe2 002[/url] by [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]Driver_B[/url], on Flickr
```

Here ya go... couldn't happen to nicer guy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The highlight of his career so far.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I have quite the headache. It's either a result of me feeling that kick or the Chargers game. Either way they both hurt.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

They seemed to be sloppy or botched the sequence of reversals before the kick, either put them off sync or Kofi was pissed at how sloppy it was and said here take this to the face. He put a lot more into that kick than he normally does, even if Miz got his hands up that was going to hurt.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong but did Miz turn the wrong way? Usually when Kofi hits the TIP his foot is behind his opponents head. I looks like Miz turned the wrong way and got the foot to his face. I don't think he would have gotten hurt if he had turned the other way.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I think there was just miscommunication between spots. The entire reversal chain right before the kick seemed to end awkwardly with Kofi just flipping Miz off of him, while it looked like something else was supposed to occur. Couple that with how quickly they seemed to try to make it up on the fly, you can see how easily they get off the same page as Miz could have easily assumed he would run to the other side and then catch the TIP.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Watching someone getting injured is not funny nor should it be...but I laughed. I had to watch that over and over and when they stopped showing it I wanted to see it again. 

I hope Miz is okay and if he does have a concussion I don't see the match tomorrow night going through.*


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

What an epic kick, 1st time ive marked on an actual "out of nowhere" finisher since Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin, that kick was AWWWESSSOOMMEE


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

inb4 'dirtsheets' report on Miz burying Kofi.
That was a dull shot, I sometimes think Kofi should just use the SOS. More often than not Trouble In Paradise either looks like it has zero connection or it is a wild botch and hurts somebody.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

badass kick, nuff said.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Kofi is garbage in so many levels... the way he moves, his moveset, his generic attire, his lack of character and gimmick and his botches.


----------



## Mani-Man (Nov 19, 2003)

The wwe superstars need to be extra careful when they step in the ring with miz,the guy is awful. They should fall on their knees and thank god after a match with him that ends without any botches or stuff.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Kofi embarrased himself the entire night, miz shoot promo on him was brutal kofi was about to cry loooooooool


----------



## Joker-T (Sep 13, 2009)

This is what I gathered from the kick on raw.....

When miz was coming off the ropes he turned anti clockwise - I have a sneaking suspicion that he was meant to quarter rotate further in order for the contact to be made to the side/back of the head

It's the sickest thing thats happened on Raw!!!

They should push the TIP kick as a top notch finisher!!!

Sucha moment...but i do hop mike the miz is healing well...Will mainevent match go ahead?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

yep that certainly hurt


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

WWE.com put an exclusive video about this and still mention the match on Main Event... so it's look like Miz is ok.



> In this video that did not air on Raw, hear what Kofi Kingston had to say about viciously blasting Intercontinental Champion The Miz with Trouble in Paradise. Plus, find out what he had to say about facing Miz for his title on Wednesday’s edition of “WWE Main Event.”


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I told you...Kofi Kingston is just not that good.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Miz owned Kofi on the mic last night. Even my wife said that Kofi sucks, and that he should learn how to act in front of a camera. Kingston needs to be fired, and they need to give someone else a chance. Miz is right he had his moments, and did nothing with them.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I really hope this was not Kofi being a little angry at The Miz for his semi-shoot on him earlier in the night. You can't put any blame on The Miz here, it was clearly Kofi's mistake who went in either as bit angry or a bit stiff. Either way The Miz is a big boy and i'm sure he will be fine, these things happen in wrestling although happens a little too much with Kofi imo.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Phantomdreamer said:


> I really hope this was not Kofi being a little angry at The Miz for his semi-shoot on him earlier in the night. You can't put any blame on The Miz here, it was clearly Kofi's mistake who went in either as bit angry or a bit stiff. Either way The Miz is a big boy and i'm sure he will be fine, these things happen in wrestling although happens a little too much with Kofi imo.


When's the last time Kofi was stiff in the last 4 months?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

POW! Right in the kisser!

I hope Miz was just dazed and it's nothing too serious. These kind of things happen in wrestling, I hope they don't abandon whatever plans they have for this feud, I've enjoyed it so far. Miz was ON IT on the mic last night, Kofi wasn't too bad himself either and I think if given good time it could be a really good feud.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kofi is actually a likeable babyface, which is rare. Hope his push continues and that he moves up the card. Would make a change to have a face I can actually cheer for.


----------



## Mr_BB (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know how many time's we watched it but damn that was good...


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

O.K, 9 pages, we've probably began general conversations on Kofi so I'll just say his promo was quite good, nothing special and maybe Miz was helping, but the sort of thing that says "If I were doing this regularly and had good stuff to work with I would be more then adequate."

His actual match though was very good because he really wasn't doing much jumping, more the romper stomper style you see in FCW, coupled with his more athletic moves it felt like someone had actually told Kofi "There is the glass ceiling, give it everything you got." It helped that J.R was really putting him over on commentary though. Very solid match.

As for the Kick, normally when they replay stuff they'll fast forward the end to cover up small errors, they didn't need to cause that thing legit landed and Miz was bleeding at the end. I don't know whether it will count against him, he had very little room to do it and Kofi seems pretty liked back stage (don't think he's ever had any bad press backstage), but the fact they gave him the win is normally an indicator they wont win on the actual night, then again this is a new show and maybe WWE want to make it seem important with the title change. Who knows, WWE go back and fourth on both guys pretty frequently, one moment they're winning titles, the next their jobbing. It could go either way.


----------



## ralphthedog (Jul 18, 2011)

when I saw that hit, I said Holy Shit!!! when Miz dropped like a sack of potatos, I kept thinking Bret Hart/Goldberg... There is a change that the WWE can make this work in their favor: if MIZ can't compete tonight, then hold the title match until HIAC. If Miz has a concussion, then they could do a nice build up and take their time. A good long feud would be like printing money (Quoting JR).


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Miz cut a good promo that had truth in it but Kofi more than held his own. He's a better talker than most of the roster.

Edit: wtf triple post


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Now that was Awesome.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

This isn't the first time..


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

Kofi got too close to the ropes to execute the move, moreover am not sure if the miz knew the move was coming up. He looked suprised when he got struck.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

It doesn't matter that they miscued or miscommunicated or something.

Kofi shouldn't do the move for real from the beginning.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I found that kick epic and watched it time and time again. I hope the feud does go on as it has been go so far and while miz is better on the mic kofi was good himself and held his own.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

i'll never forget where i was when 197,000 fans were on their feet, shaking the arena in nashville as kofi launched himself 37 feet across the ring and connected with trouble in paradise and blood shot into the 78th row. miz must have lost 20-25 pints of blood that night. 

those motherfuckers were hangin' from the rafters!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Bloody hell that was brutal. Miz was still turning round when it hit him, Kofi should have been further back. I suspect Kofi gave Miz an apology backstage and got a bit of a telling off by a road agent or maybe even Vince. Accidents happen but hopefully Kofi will take a little more care in the future.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Kofi's not a sports entertainer, he's a face-kicker.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It was a "moment we will remember"


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

i hope that doesn't ruin anything for poor Kofi who always manages to get fired up in the moment and ruin it for himself. Awesome kick btw.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That kick was fantastic. Kofi should be pushed because of it.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

im sure maryse made it all better for him....


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Poor Miz that kick to the head was brutal this just shows wrestling isnt fake


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> That kick was fantastic. Kofi should be pushed because of it.


:cheer

thanks for the gif, now I don't have to click my mouse to see miz get floored. Wish it was faster though, but until then this will do.


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

(Pounds fists into ground) "Stupid! Stupid!"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

SHIT! That was fucking swift! Miz didn't even have a chance to put his hands in the way to at least try and block it! Clean kick right to the head. Fucking brutal.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

> The Miz underwent Impact Testing backstage at Monday's Raw after getting busted open the hard way from Kofi Kingston’s Trouble in Paradise. Miz is scheduled to undergo further evaluation on Tuesday after being knocked loopy in the match. Here is footage Kofi kicking Miz from Raw.


http://nodq.com/wwe/352412483.shtml


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> That kick was fantastic. Kofi should be pushed because of it.


Thanks for posting that gif my god Miz didnt have a chance to defend himself I hope hes ok. Kofi seriously needs to work on his finisher move and performing it safely


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Kofi this is your one chance, and again something is messing it up. I am so frustrated because I want Kingston to succeed so badly,he deserves it, the guy is cursed I swear.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

ellthom said:


> Kofi this is your one chance, and again something is messing it up. I am so frustrated because I want Kingston to succeed so badly,he deserves it, the guy is cursed I swear.


He's not cursed. He sucks. There's a difference.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^ in your opinion he sucks, there are those of us taht like Kofi but acknowledge he has a hard time gettign out of his own way, but he far from sucks


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> He's not cursed. He sucks. There's a difference.


I say he's good you say he sucks... we'll leave it there


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

People laughing about this injury deserve to take the same kick to the face that The Miz did last night.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope he gets buried. He's unsafe to work with too release him already :lmao :lmao umad


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

ellthom said:


> I say he's good you say he sucks... we'll leave it there


Yes, I know that opinions vary. I also know that some people have completely written off my opinion on Kofi because of the giant thread I started claiming that he sucks & that I'm not a fan. That doesn't mean I want him to fail, or that I don't think he can succeed at a high level in WWE & make both himself & the company a lot of money. 

WWE just need to play to his strengths & hide his weaknesses, which for whatever reason, they refuse to do. Then, whenever WWE do try to utilize him more, something goes wrong, usually on Kofi's end. If you're not reliable in pressure situations, WWE won't stay on your bandwagon for too long. I'm sure Kofi is a great guy & there's no denying his athleticism. WWE should play up his athleticism more. Not just letting him jump high, either. He needs a direction because nothing about him makes any sense anymore. Kofi Kingston, the non-Jamaican Jamaican from Ghana, West Africa, that finishes with a spinning kick & doesn't seem to have any goals in WWE. He needs character development & back story. He can't just be the black guy that smiles a lot & jumps high. What does his character want to accomplish in WWE? Why is he doing what he is doing? This stuff needs to be explained on television. Give him some depth.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Monterossa said:


> http://nodq.com/wwe/352412483.shtml


 it is no chance that The Miz will wrestle tonight.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Jerichosaurus said:


> People laughing about this injury deserve to take the same kick to the face that The Miz did last night.


....



That would fucking hurt.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

Why does Kofi need to work on a move he has hit perfect every time? That Trouble in paradise was no harder than his others. He is supposed to pull the move of fast because the whole appeal of the move is that it can come out of nowhere. This was nothing more than a communication issue. The way Kofi went for the kick I guarantee he was expecting Miz to turn the other way so his foot would be behind Miz head not in his face. 

I don't expect Kofi to get punished for this. Especially with the way WWE has been playing it. wrestlers and employees from the company tweeted about the kick and were praising Kofi. Curt Hawkins called it the best Trouble in Paradise ever. lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kofi is so professional.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Why does Kofi need to work on a move he has hit perfect every time? That Trouble in paradise was no harder than his others. He is supposed to pull the move of fast because the whole appeal of the move is that it can come out of nowhere. This was nothing more than a communication issue. The way Kofi went for the kick I guarantee he was expecting Miz to turn the other way so his foot would be behind Miz head not in his face.
> 
> I don't expect Kofi to get punished for this. Especially with the way WWE has been playing it. wrestlers and employees from the company tweeted about the kick and were praising Kofi. Curt Hawkins called it the best Trouble in Paradise ever. lol


As a Kofi fan I can admit that this was soley his mistake, he was way too close to the ropes, he gets too excited at times and that is one of his biggest issues


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> Yes, I know that opinions vary. I also know that some people have completely written off my opinion on Kofi because of the giant thread I started claiming that he sucks & that I'm not a fan. That doesn't mean I want him to fail, or that I don't think he can succeed at a high level in WWE & make both himself & the company a lot of money.
> 
> WWE just need to play to his strengths & hide his weaknesses, which for whatever reason, they refuse to do. Then, whenever WWE do try to utilize him more, something goes wrong, usually on Kofi's end. If you're not reliable in pressure situations, WWE won't stay on your bandwagon for too long. I'm sure Kofi is a great guy & there's no denying his athleticism. WWE should play up his athleticism more. Not just letting him jump high, either. He needs a direction because nothing about him makes any sense anymore. Kofi Kingston, the non-Jamaican Jamaican from Ghana, West Africa, that finishes with a spinning kick & doesn't seem to have any goals in WWE. He needs character development & back story. He can't just be the black guy that smiles a lot & jumps high. What does his character want to accomplish in WWE? Why is he doing what he is doing? This stuff needs to be explained on television. Give him some depth.


Agree.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Miz is fine, he doesn't have a concussion.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Looked more like the Miz's fault. He was too slow in turning around.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Miz completely schooled Kofi in their promo segment. Kofi just getting his pay back.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kofi seems unsafe to work in the ring remember when he botched in that match with Randy Orton and he called him stupid three times. This is why Kofi will never be pushed to top as he messes up


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

kingston = terrible worker

ask randy orton


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

moonmop said:


> You would think riding around 4 days a week with CM Punk for the last 3 or 4 years he'd have picked up a few pointers on how to wrestle.


Exactly Kofi rides in that fancy tour bus with his buddie CM Punk yet he hasent picked up any tips on how to perform safe kicks WTF


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

stupid ..stupid

this just in finishers are supposed to look devastating ..that's why there called finishers and not almost got'em


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Kofi really pinged Miz, I actually marked out when I saw it.*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Exactly Kofi rides in that fancy tour bus with his buddie CM Punk yet he hasent picked up any tips on how to perform safe kicks WTF


Kelly Kelly travelled with a wrestling promotion for 6 year and didn't even learn how to run the ropes.

OT though, the kick looked brutal first time, and even better with the slo-mo replay. Shame about the Miz, hope he can still wrestle. 

Kofi does seem to mess up in some way every time there is a push on the card, needs to work on his emotions.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Taking into account Miz is hated backstage probably Kofi was praised and got some pats on the back.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol at a kelly kelly fan calling someone unsafe to work with. Kofi was too close to the ropes but Miz turned round too slow. It was an accident and tbh it made the move look even better.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Stupid...STUPID...STUPID!!!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

It was definitely one of the highlights of the night. This is needed to help make a superstar's finisher look real and devastating. "What a devastating maneuver!" :vince2


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Of course Miz didn't see it coming, he didn't have time to react at all as Kofi executed it far too early, Miz had only just turned round and he didn't have time to get out of the way, pretty bad botch by Kofi.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

That slow mo, wow!


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Stupid...STUPID...STUPID!!!


hahaha brings back memories ! !! !


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't understand why people are hating on Kofi for this.
Sure, let's punish the guy for making his move look legit..:no:


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Wow that kick was brutal. I don't think Miz saw it coming.


YES !!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

TRDBaron said:


> I don't understand why people are hating on Kofi for this.
> Sure, let's punish the guy for making his move look legit..:no:


Dumbest post ever. What the fuck are you doing here? Seriously, if you wanna see someone get injured because of legit moves go join a UFC forum or something like that. 

People are hating on Kofi because he botched his finish and injured someone in the process. Whether he should be punished or not, I don't know.


----------



## Wasteland (Feb 7, 2011)

Why do these things always happen to Miz, poor guy


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/dr-sampso...-miz-wwecom-exclusive-october-16-201-26060587

no concussion; jsut has a bad laceration cut on his forehead. cleared to wrestle tonight for Main Event (also showed The Miz talk about it right after; nasty cut on his head)


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Wrestling is a tough business, and shit happens.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> That kick was fantastic. Kofi should be pushed because of it.


I can watch that gif all day, definitely the best Trouble in Paradise ever, and it coudn’t happen to a nicer guy than The Miz. 

Also for all the little soft hearted people on here complaining about this, wrestling is not for you, stuff like this happen all the time. I'm sure The Miz is a tough warrior, he is a professional, he proven it in the past with a lot more dangerous situations.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol at all you people hating on Kofi. If it were anyone else then all we would be talking about is that amazing, awesome kick. The only reason why there's hate in this thread is because of Kofi haters. *UNSAFE??* This is fucking professional wrestling. Wrestlers are trained to take bumps and hits like this. The Miz didn't even get this much hate when he actually injured R-Truth on Raw. *BOTCHED?? * Do you guys even know the definition of botch?? If anything this was the opposite of a botch. A botch would be Kofi completely missing The Miz's head and falling on his ass. Kofi executed his move like he always does. He executed with the same power and everything. The reason why this looks so awesome is because yes he kicked The Miz directly in the head but without The Miz protecting his head. Okay whatever, go ahead and say Miz didn't have any time to protect his head. THAT ISN'T KOFI'S FAULT. Kofi's job is to execute his move expecting The Miz to protect his head. Kofi cannot control what The Miz can or cannot do. It was just unfortunate that Miz wasn't protecting his head. Anyways, definitely the highlight of Raw.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Epididymis said:


> Lol at all you people hating on Kofi. If it were anyone else then all we would be talking about is that amazing, awesome kick. The only reason why there's hate in this thread is because of Kofi haters. *UNSAFE??** This is fucking professional wrestling. Wrestlers are trained to take bumps and hits like this*. The Miz didn't even get this much hate when he actually injured R-Truth on Raw. *BOTCHED?? * Do you guys even know the definition of botch?? If anything this was the opposite of a botch. A botch would be Kofi completely missing The Miz's head and falling on his ass. Kofi executed his move like he always does. He executed with the same power and everything. The reason why this looks so awesome is because yes he kicked The Miz directly in the head but without The Miz protecting his head. Okay whatever, go ahead and say Miz didn't have any time to protect his head. THAT ISN'T KOFI'S FAULT. Kofi's job is to execute his move expecting The Miz to protect his head. Kofi cannot control what The Miz can or cannot do. It was just unfortunate that Miz wasn't protecting his head. Anyways, definitely the highlight of Raw.


BINGO. I can see the females getting a bit worked up over this but grown ass men? all this crying? Jeez.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Kentonbomb said:


> Wrestling is a tough business, and shit happens.


Exactly, motherfuckers here are overreacting.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I've never seen the TiP look so sick, Kofi should do the move more in tighter spaces.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz shoots on Kofi on the mic. Kofi shoots on Miz in the ring. Seems fair enough! :bryan


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

When they showed the slow motion replay of Kofi hitting the move, it seemed like a UFC styled replay, where they show it in slow motion, you can see a guys head snap back, and the crowd all goes "OOOOOOO" when they see it live with the tv audience.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

For me that was an attention getter for me as a super jaded wrestling fan. The Miz spoke words of taboo that made Kofi look like an idiot on the mic. He spoke the truth but it seemed like a no-no. Kofi rocking Mizanin with a real kick was real and it was awesome. Kofi has the ability to be a main eventer and this was finally a real moment and didn't feel like a PG Raw Boom Boom guy. Hopefully they take advantage of this story because it's got my attention.


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

Obviously, most of you have never been kicked in the face. I’m going to let you all in on a secret…It fucking hurts. It looked real because it was real. Shit happens I understand that and I don’t hold this against Kofi but the idiots on this forum that say he should be pushed for making it look good are ignorant fools.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The kick was sick and I cannot stop replaying the video or watching the gif. Now THAT's a moment to remember! With the way Miz took that kick and what's transpiring after this IC Title feud has some heat which is a good thing.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*OH NO GUYS HE'S INJURED SO BADLY


COMPLETE CONCUSSION


Oh wait, I was right. He's not injured at all.*


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

he wanted a memorable moment?kofi gave him a memorable moment.


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

Be glad the person he injured is Miz, not the viper himself. If not we have to wish Kofi the best in his future endeavors.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


>


Now this is the animated .gif I was looking for! I like how Miz doesn't know he's gonna get fucked up and then wham! Everytime Kofi connects, say "BOOM!" like how Kofi does! It's amusing at 3:50 AM at least.




Clique said:


>


I actually thought this would look worse. It's the kind of scrape that kids around the world get all the time from falling off the monkey bars. This is just karma for Miz anyways for avoiding that high spot a while back like a bitch.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Now this is the animated .gif I was looking for! I like how Miz doesn't know he's gonna get fucked up and then wham! Everytime Kofi connects, say "BOOM!" like how Kofi does! It's amusing at 3:50 AM at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol yeah. He took this one like a man (though he had no choice)


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

It was almost as good as a Ziggler selling. Ziggler would have added an eye or two popping out and some random nuclear explosions in the background.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorrow Hill said:


> Be glad the person he injured is Miz, not the viper himself. If not we have to wish Kofi the best in his future endeavors.


we would have to do without Orton because of a concussion for another 2 months :lol

kofi didn't want to take the risk so he did the trouble in paradise out of no where, that bitch miz never seen it coming!


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

shit happens in wrestling. It makes no sense to try to punish another wrestler over botches. just like ANY sport(even tho wrestling is not called one) injuries and accidents happens.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

With the force that Miz took that kick, he could've broken the bone around his eye, his nose... lord knows what. Seems fortunate to have gotten by with that cut


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kofi should be sent to FCW to learn to perform a kick move the safe way seriously this guy is gonna kill someone soon with that move Miz is lucky to be alive that kick to the head that wasent protected could of cracked his skull open


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kofi should be sent to FCW to learn to perform a kick move the safe way seriously this guy is gonna kill someone soon with that move Miz is lucky to be alive that kick to the head that wasent protected could of cracked his skull open


Exaggerate much...?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kofi should be sent to FCW to learn to perform a kick move the safe way seriously this guy is gonna kill someone soon with that move Miz is lucky to be alive that kick to the head that wasent protected could of cracked his skull open


Lucky to be alive?!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kofi should be sent to FCW to learn to perform a kick move the safe way seriously this guy is gonna kill someone soon with that move Miz is lucky to be alive that kick to the head that wasent protected could of cracked his skull open


Shit like this is why you can't be taken seriously! :lmao


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kofi should be sent to FCW to learn to perform a kick move the safe way seriously this guy is gonna kill someone soon with that move Miz is lucky to be alive that kick to the head that wasent protected could of cracked his skull open


lol


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

damn what a shot Kofi gave him


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kofi should be sent to FCW to learn to perform a kick move the safe way seriously this guy is gonna kill someone soon with that move Miz is lucky to be alive that kick to the head that wasent protected could of cracked his skull open


Please stop talking. And lol at a person with a Kelly Kelly avatar telling someone to go back to FCW.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Great looking shot. I don't think it's a crime if one move here or there lands with some good force. That kick just made highlight reels for the next few years.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Now this is the animated .gif I was looking for! I like how Miz doesn't know he's gonna get fucked up and then wham! Everytime Kofi connects, say "BOOM!" like how Kofi does! It's amusing at 3:50 AM at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What spot did he avoid?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kofi should be sent to FCW to learn to perform a kick move the safe way seriously this guy is gonna kill someone soon with that move Miz is lucky to be alive that kick to the head that wasent protected could of cracked his skull open


Kelly Kelly fan unintentionally putting over Kofi's finisher.

Brogue Kick? Big Show Punch? lol~

Meet TROUBLE IN PARADISE mother fuckers!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> What spot did he avoid?


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

That was stiff as hell, lol. talk about blindsided.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I was watching the match on Raw all casually, thinking, it's a ok match, than suddenly, WHACK. KO to Miz. :mark:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't get why people saying Kofi should be punished for this. Kofi, or any star, who hurts another star, shouldn't get in trouble,if it's the first time it's happened.

He's preformed the trouble in paradise,MANY times(tv/live events over the course of 4+ years) and this is the one time someone gets injured...

That's like saying a baseball pitcher should be suspended after hitting a batter, despite the fact that the pitcher has thrown 100+ pitches, with only that 1 actually hitting/hurting someone.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh it wasn't that bad, man the fuck up Miz! I've see worse in bar fights.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

Wrestling ain't ballet. You're gonna get hit. And Miz had it coming for avoiding R-Truth as previously stated. Karma is a bitch.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't believe there are people who actually think Miz opted to not catch R-Truth out of cowardice. This is a guy who has "caught" literally hundreds of pro wrestlers in his career, and not too poorly, by and large, either. Jeez.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

It's one thing for the guy to over/under shoot and you can't recover quick enough to catch him. Miz was in place and stepped to the side making ZERO effort to attempt at catching Truth. I'm not a Truth fan by any stretch of the imagination but last time I checked, you can't catch a human being with your palms facing down and arms moving in a downward motion.


----------



## Shaydon (Oct 18, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Miz shoots on Kofi on the mic. Kofi shoots on Miz in the ring. Seems fair enough! :bryan


This. First of all it legitimizes Kofi's finisher - a move that for months has been boring , played out, and often times missed and countered. But from the real life side of it, Kofi and Truth have spent a bunch of days together as tag champs and friends. Might be that Kofi finally got Miz back for side stepping Truth. I'd say they're even!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't upload it on youtube cause WWE blocks and penalizes your account if posting WWE videos, so this is best I could do...
This is what I was talking about before, about wanting to see this video, with UFC styled reaction to the kick(UFC part starts during the replay,about halfway through this video below)

http://tinypic.com/r/2nlh4ow/6


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

CMPunk665 said:


> Kofi was too close and accidentally hit the Miz harder than he meant to. I don't see why everyone is making such a big deal about it. Accidents happen all the time in pro wrestling.


Exactly. In this industry, it's gonna happen from time to time, it's not as if it was intentional.

I feel bad for the Miz, but wow, that was one sick ass kick!


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

Miz is a shitbag and he deserved every bit of that kick.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow that cut looks deep poor Miz I hope hes ok

Kofi is lucky to still be employed if he had done that to Randy Orton he would of been fired


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Karma is a bitch.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

MDizzle said:


> Wrestling ain't ballet.


Lol, worst comparison ever! Most ballet dancers suffer frequent injuries througout their careers and retire young due to huge toll it takes on the body. This fraze "wrestling ain't ballet" in regards to toughness and injuries has been thrown around for ages but it's retarded beyond belief.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess Kofi created a moment but my god that kick to the face was brutal


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

In the old days, they'd use thumbtacks and barbed wire. Now, the doctor come out because of one little cut.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So WWE Main Event just uses the Raw tron stuff?


----------

